# swim bladder problem??



## MollyFry (Nov 18, 2006)

i was at the lfs store today and saw a molly who looks like she is gonna pop out fry any second now so i bought her, now that she is adjusted to her new home i am starting to see signs of swim bladder problems, now when i say she looks like she is gonna have fry i mean she has a balloon in her belly.

could her impending motherhood be causing problems for her or should i watch for something else?

thanks


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

She was just stuck at the top of the tank, near the surface?


----------



## jwurm (Feb 10, 2008)

There is a variety of mollies called balloon mollies... they ALWAYS look ready to burst with fry... could you have purchased one of those?


----------

